# First planted tank.



## juleeh (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi people This will be my first journal of my new tank. It is a rimless 2.5 aga tank(my bf took out the black trim for me). I will be using a 27 watt lamp over this tank. The plants that i will grow is Blyxa Jamponica, and Christmas moss. There might be co2 on this(its up to my bf if he wants to split his co2). Here is the hardscape so far. Comments anyone?


----------



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice hardscape. 



DIY CO2 is very easy. All you need is a limewood diffuser, some kind of tubing, 2 cups sugar, and 1/8 tsp yeast... and a 2L bottle. Force the tube into the lid and add the sugar+ yeast, seal it with silicon/plastacine and shove it into an obscure corner. VOILA! done. In that high of light you will probably need CO2 for your blyxa. Do this if your BF doesn't want to share. Total cost is about $8 initially (assuming you have a bottle and tubing) plus the price of 2 cups sugar for each additional 3 weeks. You might want to use a smaller bottle, like 591 ml or 710 ml... or 1 L

Good luck! It is already better than either of my tanks.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow. Nice hardscape so far. Cant wait for you to plant it:thumbsup:


----------



## isu712 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice scape. Maybe it's just me, but the substrate looks kinda thin. It's my understanding that you should have around an inch in there.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

nah i think *she*'s gonna use only the back part to plant the plants.
nice layout.


----------



## juleeh (Sep 21, 2008)

PinoyBoy said:


> nah i think *he's* gonna use only the back part to plant the plants.
> nice layout.


Actually im a girl.


----------



## juleeh (Sep 21, 2008)

Here are some pictures of the tank up and running. Hope you guys like it.:icon_redf









Here are the rest of our tanks


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice tank! Are you ddtran46's sister or something?


----------



## juleeh (Sep 21, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Nice tank! Are you ddtran46's sister or something?


Lol. Hes my boyfriend. hahaha. He made me get a tank so i can fix it up. Yeah...I live with him and his parents.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> Nice tank! Are you ddtran46's sister or something?





juleeh said:


> (my bf took out the black trim for me).


Don't kill me if I'm wrong...


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> Don't kill me if I'm wrong...


LOL

Tank is looking nice, can't wait for it to fill in!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> Don't kill me if I'm wrong...


Haha, sorry. I didn't see that one


----------



## FBG (Oct 17, 2008)

I really like this aquascape! 

the only thing I don't like, and is the only thing I would change, is to find uniform type rocks. I assume that the 'round' rocks are only there to hold the moss, but the three other ones that look different than the other detracts from the look. but after some algae grows on the rocks and changes the color it'll not matter much. 

very nicely done!


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Haha you guys got nice tanks, keep it up.


----------



## juleeh (Sep 21, 2008)

Kayen said:


> Haha you guys got nice tanks, keep it up.


hahaha thanks!


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey, want to ask David if he wants to hook me up with some nice rocks ;P


----------



## juleeh (Sep 21, 2008)

Kayen said:


> Hey, want to ask David if he wants to hook me up with some nice rocks ;P


How do you know his name? hahaha jw. I went with him and he chose out the rocks for me at our lfs. We only bought these 3 peices. sorry:icon_cry:


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

juleeh said:


> How do you know his name? hahaha jw. I went with him and he chose out the rocks for me at our lfs. We only bought these 3 peices. sorry:icon_cry:


Facebook ;P .
Be pree weird to ship those rocks to Canada though.
Man you guys got nice LFS over there =/ .


----------



## juleeh (Sep 21, 2008)

I am not liking the red sea nano filter...I am going to save up for a zoomed canister filter next. Or David might give me his zoomed filter after he buys that 2213 canister filter or something like that(forgot what he said).


----------



## juleeh (Sep 21, 2008)

Here are some new pictures of my tank!!! Hope you guys like it...








Thought this shot was cool..








This plant is sooo smalll!!








I thought this picture made the tank look bigger than it is.


----------



## iluvbetta (Feb 11, 2009)

looking really good! I think it'll look great when everything starts to grow in


----------



## amano101 (Dec 21, 2008)

i thought that tank in the back looked familiar. you didn't have any help with the setup, did you? jk. i got to know, was the first post you gave towards me? or were you calling your boyfriend conceited? either way i don't care too much, but at the time i was thinking "man i must sound like a @$$ for someone to call me conceited on their first post." anyway, i like this setup as much as ddtran's, and can't wait to see it grown in over those barrier rocks.


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't know what the fuss is about your rocks. I really think that your set up is nice. You've got a good balance going on here, and it's going to really develop nicely as things begin to grow in a bit. I especially enjoy your netting method for holding that xmas moss to the river rocks. That's pretty smart. The only addition that I would make at this point would be to place some stem plants in the back, left-hand corner. I really think some nanjenshan rotala or nanjenshan sp. 'green' would look great back there. I'm sure that you've already got your plans though. Keep up the good work. I can't wait to see how this thing grows!


----------



## juleeh (Sep 21, 2008)

amano101 said:


> i thought that tank in the back looked familiar. you didn't have any help with the setup, did you? jk. i got to know, was the first post you gave towards me? or were you calling your boyfriend conceited? either way i don't care too much, but at the time i was thinking "man i must sound like a @$$ for someone to call me conceited on their first post." anyway, i like this setup as much as ddtran's, and can't wait to see it grown in over those barrier rocks.


Haha. I was calling my boyfriend conceited, sorry if you thought i made you feel like an a$$. haha. I live with my boyfriend so i have enough experiences on making this tank by observing him. He only helped me dividing the sand and the aquasoil(didnt know how to do it).


----------



## juleeh (Sep 21, 2008)

CAM6467 said:


> I don't know what the fuss is about your rocks. I really think that your set up is nice. You've got a good balance going on here, and it's going to really develop nicely as things begin to grow in a bit. I especially enjoy your netting method for holding that xmas moss to the river rocks. That's pretty smart. The only addition that I would make at this point would be to place some stem plants in the back, left-hand corner. I really think some nanjenshan rotala or nanjenshan sp. 'green' would look great back there. I'm sure that you've already got your plans though. Keep up the good work. I can't wait to see how this thing grows!


I dont like stem plants that much. My boyfriend used to have some and they are really messy.


----------



## lookin_around (Dec 18, 2005)

Cool tank, definitely has a similar look to what I'm going for in mine. It will be nice to see how it turns out. And I can steal ideas from your tank  lol.


----------



## cintamas (Feb 17, 2009)

I hate to make a suggestion because I think the tank looks great as is. BUT....I think it would have a greater sense of depth if you added a thin piece of wood or two shooting outward from behind your focal stone on the left. I figured since you aren't adding stems, this idea might give your layout the height to balance it. Though a moss-covered wood would look nice, a bare branch might be just as effective.

What kind of moss is on the stones?


----------



## juleeh (Sep 21, 2008)

cintamas said:


> I hate to make a suggestion because I think the tank looks great as is. BUT....I think it would have a greater sense of depth if you added a thin piece of wood or two shooting outward from behind your focal stone on the left. I figured since you aren't adding stems, this idea might give your layout the height to balance it. Though a moss-covered wood would look nice, a bare branch might be just as effective.
> 
> What kind of moss is on the stones?


Ill keep the wood in mind...I just want the blyxa to grow very tall and lush like others. The moss is Christmas moss.


----------



## juleeh (Sep 21, 2008)

I just took some new pictures of my tank. There are some new things.
I splitted the anubias so i can plant one on the right side
























My bf added hc to see if it can grow in my tank. lol








He also added some Hm too. :icon_roll


----------

